# Diff just took a crap on me



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I was wondering if the diff is actually totally trashed how long should it take for a replacement? I just made a u turn when all of a sudden there was a loud grinding sound from the back the car shook violently and coasted to a stop. When I tried to get moving again the car wouldn't move and there was a huge puddle under the diff. I could tell that the fluid was from the diff and when the car was dropped off the flat bed at the dealer you could see all kinds of metal particles in the fluid that was on the truck.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Holy crap man, I'm sorry. I'm pretty sure it's trashed. If I remember correctly, it takes some time to get a new rear diff. I think they order it straight form Dana. I heard Dana was going through some finical problems, but hope for the best, bro.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll tell you it is an interesting feeling when the diff decides it doesn't want to be in the car anymore.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

That sucks. Be happy it happened like that and not the way my 71 Olds blew on me. Happened at about 55, while cruising. Lost a tooth off the ring gear and it locked up solid. Nothing like spinning down the road in a big heavy car with zero warning.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

socal gto said:


> I'll tell you it is an interesting feeling when the diff decides it doesn't want to be in the car anymore.


Ha, I bet.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

At first I thought that the drive shaft broke and was dragging under the car. The damn bang was loud enough that the guy on the phone I was talking to even heard it. Luckily he lived only a block away and was there to help out in only a couple of minutes.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

So it just broke while making an innocent U-turn ?
Joe


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

That is actually what happened. I wouldn't have been as pissed off if I was doing something stupid like doing doughnuts or attempting to smoke the tires.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Had a valve drop a few years ago -- sounded like I hit a metal trash can and it was dragging under the car.

I haven't been hearing of any huge delays in getting rear differentials from GM Parts. It was pretty bad this time last year -- when all the gear whining was going on. 

Interested to hear what your dealer says...


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

socal gto said:


> That is actually what happened. I wouldn't have been as pissed off if I was doing something stupid like doing doughnuts or attempting to smoke the tires.


Wow, yeah- I'd be pretty pissed too then . Makes no sense though- they usually don't just fall apart without some sort of warning- noise, vibration, etc.
Joe


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

They told me today that the pinion gear broke in half. Not sure if that is possible but that is what I was told. They will be ordering me a new rear end. They tell me that the parts should be in on wednesday but I really don't think that is going to happen. Noise wise I thought that I heard some winning but i heard that it was normal.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I only ever lost one rear end. I was in my 1979 Dodge Diplomat doing donuts on an icy parking lot. I hit the one dry spot in the lot and it felt and sounded like I hit a light pole. Oh well I had that one coming. 

Hope they get the new rear end quickly for you. Glad they didn't try to give you any hassle either.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I am actually very surprised they didn't give you a hard time. A broken pinion is usually severe abuse and even if it was just a fluke and broke on its own, the dealers know that isn't the norm and usually try to deny anything like that. It is good to hear they are taking care of it for you.

Sorry for the accusation before, just typically posts like this start as "I was doing nothing", then turn to "the dealer won't cover it, they say I abused it", then the "well, I *did* do bla blah, but the car is made for it" followed by "I learned my lesson and will not do that again" .
Joe


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I really thought that they would have given me a hard time about my headers and catless mids, but they didn't give any crap about them.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I talked to the service guy today and he told me at first they weren't going to even cover it since they have never seen a pinion gear destroy itself from daily driving, but if they tried that route I would have brought in the tsb and thrown that in their faces.


----------



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey SoCal, what dealer did you take it to? Just curious. Im in West Covina, not too far from you.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I just had them take it to Rio Rancho since it was closest to my house. Usually I go to Puente hills pontiac buick gmc because it is on the way to my girlfriends house.


----------



## SOCALGOAT (Sep 27, 2006)

Had A Horrible Experience With The Owner Of That Dealership Chain, Good Luck With Them.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Which one rio rancho or puente hills. Personally I like puente hills more because they seem less like asses.


----------

